# Why does my A3 note sound so weird?



## Hanspwnz

Ok, I started violin recently, and most of what I play sound fine. But when I put 3 fingers on the A string, it sounds weird, like the soundboard has been covered with cloth or something, like the violin is whispering. The tone is not very clear.

Why could this be?

Thanks!


----------



## Jaws

Hanspwnz said:


> Ok, I started violin recently, and most of what I play sound fine. But when I put 3 fingers on the A string, it sounds weird, like the soundboard has been covered with cloth or something, like the violin is whispering. The tone is not very clear.
> 
> Why could this be?
> 
> Thanks!


I need to ask some questions.
Did you buy the violin from a) a violin dealer's shop, b)on the internet?

Have you had new strings and a new bridge put onto the violin since you have owned it? Have you had the position of the sound post checked?

Do you have a new bow?

If the answer to any of the above questions is no, it may be worth having the violin checked by a luthier (violin expert) to make sure that the sound post is in the correct position, that the bridge is in the right place/is right for the violin, and that the strings suit the violin. The question about the bow was aimed at trying to find out if it has enough hair on it.


----------



## Hanspwnz

Jaws said:


> I need to ask some questions.
> Did you buy the violin from a) a violin dealer's shop, b)on the internet?
> 
> Have you had new strings and a new bridge put onto the violin since you have owned it? Have you had the position of the sound post checked?
> 
> Do you have a new bow?
> 
> If the answer to any of the above questions is no, it may be worth having the violin checked by a luthier (violin expert) to make sure that the sound post is in the correct position, that the bridge is in the right place/is right for the violin, and that the strings suit the violin. The question about the bow was aimed at trying to find out if it has enough hair on it.


Hi, thanks for your time.

I started renting the violin from my teacher some months ago, and supposedly it's an old student one, with an old bow too, but since my teacher gave me that, I suppose it's ok?

Just struck me; Could it possibly have anything to do with the amount of pressure I apply to the strings when playing??


----------



## Jaws

Hanspwnz said:


> Hi, thanks for your time.
> 
> I started renting the violin from my teacher some months ago, and supposedly it's an old student one, with an old bow too, but since my teacher gave me that, I suppose it's ok?
> 
> Just struck me; Could it possibly have anything to do with the amount of pressure I apply to the strings when playing??


Well we now know that it is less likely to be the instrument and most likely to be something that you are doing. I would suggest that you ask your teacher in your next lesson, what is causing it.


----------

